# Favorite shampoo for frequent bathing?



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I have Avoderm and Color Spa for black coats that I switch out from one week to another. I love the way Captain's coat looks after the color spa, but I need to clarify with the avoderm between those shampoos. I wash him every 10-12 days, unless he manages to pee on himself before that :lol:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Most shampoos are pretty gentle from what I can tell. I try to give mine a bath once a week and have never had trouble with dry skin.

I'm currently using Natures Specialties shampoo:

- Nature's Specialties

I love the plum silky shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## RILabradoodles (Apr 7, 2010)

Biogroom Fluffy Puppy very safe for frequent bathing duty..and smells really wonderful


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just had a long talk with the rep from Natures Specialties and I told her what type of dogs I do and what is best. I told her I do a lot of bichons and poodles and she highly recommended the Plum Silky because it creates a fluffy, bouncy coat and you DO not need a conditioner. Light conditioner is IN it. It makes the shop smell good too. My normal shampoo is Les Pooch Hypo....I bathe little Gino every 72 hours. If he goes a day over, OMG, we can't stand it.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The rep is correct..I just use shampoo on my dogs but for clients I shampoo twice and then condition. Sometimes I will even use a hypo or puppy shampoo FIRST also made by natures specialties. 

It does a great job...I was able to really test it on my Poodle Vega after he got filthy..he had probably gone almost 3 weeks without a bath, wasn't matted of course but was very very dirty. I did use conditioner on him then and he came out perfect..his coat was in amazing condition and a guard comb went through like butter.

The conditioner from what I can tell does not weigh his coat down at all...which I really like. I'm fortunate that he has a nice thick and coarse coat so not much weighs it down.

I do notice that it makes my other poodle, Dodgers coat almost TOO soft. She has a light and fluffy coat.. so I would skip conditioner if you want to maintain the fluff on a soft coated dog.

But that's just from my personal experience. The customers LOVE their dogs to be as soft as possible it seems so we condition every dog that leaves the shop.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Nature's Specialties. I use their bluing shampoo weekly. I use their remoisturizer about every six weeks on a bath and fluff only. Its too heavy for a scissor week.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

any opinions on Dr. Bronners?


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a question on the Plum Silky, do you cut it down with water or use it full stregnth?

Also on the bluing shampoo, what do you think it would do to Poppy as she is white and black?

thanks


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I dilute the plum silky I believe we do it 24 to 1

Also for whitening you can always just add like 2 tbs of liquid bluing solution to any shampoo and it should whiten or at least appear to whiten..it really just adds blue to the coat to make it appear whiter. I've heard a lot of people use Mrs. Stuart’s bluing and it seems to make all white coats pop.

Bluing shampoos do not actually remove stains in most cases even though they do tend to be great cleansing shampoos. The reason they work is simple. Blue or purple colors add optical enhancers to the coat that the human eye perceives as white, making a dull coat appear more vibrant.

E-Z Groom - Crystal White Enzyme Shampoo is probably the best product for whitening that I have ever used. It uses heat activated enzyme helps to remove saliva, tear, and stains and it can be diluted 8 to 1. the enzymes are designed to "eat", or dissolve, proteins and they remove or diminish urine, blood, tear and saliva stains. They work best when heated to the hottest temperature you and the dog can handle. Then you apply the shampoo undiluted to the stained area and allow it to sit for several minutes, later and rinse. I have used these shampoos with some success, mostly with urine stains. Multiple applications are needed in most cases to remove the stains, but it is a highly effective class of shampoos for removing them.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Aidan is correct. Nature's Specialty bluing shampoo is not a stain remover. It has an optical brightener that makes the coat appear whiter. We do get many compliments from our clients on how white their dogs are after grooming though  You can use it on black coats but it has no brightener effect on them.

a note on Mrs Stuarts bluing: do NOT put it on a dry dog even if it is mixed into a shampoo. Over my grooming years I have seen multiple blue dogs :scared: mostly bichons and poodles. Some were caused by the owners some were caused by groomers. Some porous coats just suck that blue right up.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

haha yes the dog should be pre wetted and possibly even pre bathed with a lather from a hypo or puppy shampoo...we bathe dogs first and then after the first bath and rinse we apply the second shampoo which would include our whitner.

There is another conditioner that I loved using at the old salon I worked at for drop coated breeds I believe it was the conditioner made by pet silk..kind of a teal/green color to it.. if left on maltese, bichons, poodles for too long it would also stain their coat.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the great suggestions. I am thinking abuot using the Plum Silky... I don't use a conditioner currently.

Is it okay to use it on a puppy coat? Jager's coat is quite dense for a puppy coat.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've used it on a few puppies without much problem


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

spoofly said:


> any opinions on Dr. Bronners?


I use this personally (for myself) and really love it, but I can't use it in the salon  I'm sure there wouldn't be any problem, but since it's not labeled for dogs it presents to much liability.


----------

